# Mutt with IMAP and imapfilter on FreeBSD



## respite (Jul 8, 2011)

Someone may find this useful. I finally found the time to ditch thunderbird and configure mutt and imapfilter. Fully inaccurate write up at:

http://ericholzbach.net/blog/2011/07/using-mutt-with-imap-and-imapfilter-on-freebsd/


----------



## namor (Jul 8, 2011)

Two more tools you might find interesting or useful:


offlineimap synchronizes remote imap with local maildirs. If you use mutt or something else doesn't matter, the maildir is compatible. And: You have ALL your mails (not just a cache) available offline.
sieve is a (afaik widely) supported language to specify mailing-filters. The difference to your approach is, that the server does the filtering. There is no need for a cronjob on your machine (and have it running all the time). On receiving a new mail and deploying it to your imap directory, the server applies the sieve filters you defined - so your laptop/desktop/handy/whatever sees the mails filtered whenever they contact the IMAP server.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 9, 2011)

I switched to mail/claws-mail in favour to mutt.
I was using mutt for pretty long time before.


----------



## respite (Jul 13, 2011)

My needs are a small niche. My office computer is left on. Server side changes are not an option. The only other access needed to the imap account is via webmail and a single mobile device, both of which required sorting.

I've never heard of claws, but know several sylpheed users. My needs were fulfilled with this configuration. Sorted imap account and a console client to pile into my usual screen session.


----------

